
Red(dit) Alert at the Workplace - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/23/magazine/red-dit-alert-at-the-workplace.html?_r=0
======
RankingMember
Unless you're their superior, I don't see how telling someone "you probably
shouldn't browse reddit at work" is likely to result in any positive change.

